# Installing quarter round on baseboard that is not square with the floor.



## TXfarmboy (Jan 13, 2016)

I have recently made the transition from farmer to home contractor and while I quite of bit of experience from extensive DIY projects, I find that sometimes I have missed learning something simple. So I do not know if my question is simple or something that is actually challenging.

My problem is a house that I am remodeling for an investor. Someone installed vinyl plank flooring without removing the baseboard. When they were done, they caulked the gap between the vinyl and baseboard. The caulk is starting to deteriorate, so the investor was thinking about installing quarter round to cover the caulked gap up.

Installing quarter round will be a challenge because the baseboard design is not square with the floor, so there will be a gap between the quarter round and the baseboard.

I am also concerned about removing and replacing the baseboard. I am afraid that I will mess up the vinyl floor in the process.

Any ideas about the best way to fix this situation?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

So you want professionals to give you a way to hack this hack job?

Cut the caulk
Pull the base
Install new base and shoe

And next time, stay away from investors and never let them tell you how to do your job.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

First sweet and vacuum that mess, that's disgusting.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn what a mess. What's clear is the "investor" does not want to invest in his property he wants to hack job his property. I would steer clear from this type of work if you want a future in construction.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Call tiptop.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Is this a tightwad cheapskate skinflint landlord ("investor") that's renting to college students? If so, it's fine.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Back cut the bottom of the shoe molding on your table saw---

Just a kind word, you might want to join our sister site, DIY Chatroom.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't believe someone got paid for that


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Multi tool with scraper blade will clean that up...I see no issue installing shoe and painting it up. 

Pay no attention to these guys...we all work with our hands.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TXfarmboy said:


> ....
> 
> I am afraid that I will mess up the vinyl floor in the process.
> 
> ....



Who would know?


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Call tiptop.


That was funny 

Step 1 order roll off
Step 2 throw all interior in dumpster
Step 3 investor invest some money

Sawsall big azz hammer and wrecking bar


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

TX farmboy, welcome to the forum. It's tough starting out fixing up a job that should never have been left by the previous guy. On top of that we all know it probably needs new flooring and new baseboard installed properly. Along with much more I am sure.
Now you are in the unenviable position taking on this "investment" project, we all know what that means.
Good luck. We all had to start out and work our way up to where we wanted to be, but be careful being known for doing this type of work.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Step 1 install shoe

Step 2 Cut caulking tube straigt across about 3/4 down the spout.

Step 3 Repurpose a drywall spoon.

Profit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

do not understand exactly what is up -but i have a pet peeve .1/4 round is 1/4 round .shoe is shoe .different look . shoe is narrower in width then height . to me the look is different .using 1/4 round looks dumpy . but shoe adds to the base , it adds a dimension .builds up the base and adds strength [visually] . good luck on your repair being the flooring is junk and client doesn't care you can experiment .make something up to add to the base ,caulk and paint all gaps before anyone sees them .


----------



## nailomatic (Oct 23, 2014)

This is going to be tough job. The investor is obviously a difficult to please perfectionist. 

Pile in some more paint thickness. Smear more of that brown stain goo around. Maybe a little bit of dog crap in the tougher problem areas (don't overdo it). Should be good to go. :blink:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Is this a tightwad cheapskate skinflint landlord ("investor") that's renting to college students? If so, it's fine.


Agreed.

For a college town rental that honestly doesn't even look that bad.
For the love of Pete, call a cleaning service though.


----------



## NYC_Line7 (Jun 26, 2015)

+1 on the drywall spoon


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

This situation makes me think of the day when I was young and didn't know as much as I thought I did about construction. And before we had internet to have someone tell us these things.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

You just need a back cut shoe. Use either a clover leaf shoe, or as mentioned above, back cut 1/2x3/4 shoe on a table saw, or router table.
Clover leaf shoe:
http://www.woodhavenlumber.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/wh-34-Clover-Leaf-Shoe.png


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Is it just me or does that cloverleaf shoe look alot like cove moulding?


----------

